# Newbie from Scotland :)



## british12 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Im from GLasgow and wanted to say hello to everyone here....hope you guys are well......I have always been interested in doing martial arts but never had the guts to actually do it..........I had started doing Wing Chun but had to drop it after a few months cos of work....now I am doing JKD...........I hope to chat to some of you over the course of the next few weeks.............as I have so many questions that are needing answered, lol.

see you around.


----------



## bydand (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Plenty of people here, so ask away.  There is bound to be somebody that can answer them.  Also there are a couple other people from Scotland here as well that might be able to answer questions about what is around your area.  

Have fun poking around the many, many different threads here, there are tons of information to be found using the search feature as well.


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Have fun here..


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the group!
Ask away.  If you have a question, I'm sure someone here can give you a good answer.

AoG


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Greetings, british12, welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! There's quite a bit of JKD discussion on the board, and tons of great info on just about any MA you can think of. Happy posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Kacey (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kosho (Jan 12, 2007)

hello,
       never more backwards to move forwards
 good luck 
kosho


----------



## british12 (Jan 12, 2007)

bydand said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk. Plenty of people here, so ask away. There is bound to be somebody that can answer them. Also there are a couple other people from Scotland here as well that might be able to answer questions about what is around your area.
> 
> Have fun poking around the many, many different threads here, there are tons of information to be found using the search feature as well.


 
Thank you very much.........there are many questions I would like to ask most of them evolve around JKD and Wing Chun.........There is so much information on the Internet if you look hard enough.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## british12 (Jan 21, 2007)

exile said:


> Greetings, british12, welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! There's quite a bit of JKD discussion on the board, and tons of great info on just about any MA you can think of. Happy posting!


 
Thank you very much, im glad I came across this forum............seems like a good place to be.


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 22, 2007)

british12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im from GLasgow and wanted to say hello to everyone here....hope you guys are well......I have always been interested in doing martial arts but never had the guts to actually do it..........I had started doing Wing Chun but had to drop it after a few months cos of work....now I am doing JKD...........I hope to chat to some of you over the course of the next few weeks.............as I have so many questions that are needing answered, lol.
> 
> see you around.


 

Hi and welcome to the group!
Gabby


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  We have a few folks here from across the pond.  So glad you joined us!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome To MT!   :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

